# Betta fish not eating, and hardly moving



## lildancergirl22 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had a male betta fish for almost a year. He’s never been big on eating, but he was always pretty active. Back in Feburary I couldn’t bring him home with me for a school break so I left him with a friend. When I came back, I think there was something wrong with his air bladder as he started swimming on a funny angle and he no longer swam around just for fun- only to get food, or if I came over near his bowl. He also started just lying on the bottom.

Fast forward to the last couple of weeks and he’s lost all interest in eating. I’ve tried offering him betta food pellets (which he’s never been a big fan of) and freeze dried red grubs (which he use to love) but he seems to have lost all interest in food. I haven’t seen him eat anything in probably about 2 weeks. 

He just lies on the bottom and I hardly ever see him move (every hour or so he’s in a different spot, so he must be moving) and a couple times in the last day he’s swam up to the surface and swum around frantically, bashing along the edge of the bowl, the best I can describe it as is “seizuring.” After his gills look like they’re working really hard. 

I haven’t really noticed a change in colour….he might be a bit lighter, but I’m really not sure.

Earlier this week I changed his water and I honestly thought it would be too much of a change for him, but he hasn’t gotten any worse. 

Any ideas of what could be wrong with him? He seems to have a bunch of vague symptoms that match those of a bunch of diseases.
Thanks!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not really sure, but its getting really cold out, does he have a heater?

Could you post a picture of him? Sometimes the members on here see things that we dont.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Clean water?

Warm water?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

How big is his tank? As asked before, what is the water temperature & is there a heater? Their water should be 78-82 F. If it isn't, they become very lethargic.


----------



## Camandtwinkles (Jun 29, 2020)

He could possibly just be a lazy betta but I am not very experienced.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed. Old thread.


----------

